

Ask HN: CodePupil - paul9290

CodePupil teaches you how to code thru unique visual exercises &#38; games.  We recently launched and would enjoy hearing your feedback!<p>Right now the learning is on rails but here are links to various exercises..<p>Intro to HTML/CSS exercise...
http://codepupil.com/ex.html<p>Intro to CSS property Background-Color &#38; how it affects HTML
http://codepupil.com/ex2.html<p>HTML/CSS 101 video &#38; typing exercise...
http://codepupil.com/ex4.html<p>One of our games - Code Stitch....
http://codepupil.com/game7.html
======
citricsquid
It doesn't _feel_ like I'm learning, it feels like a typical high school quiz.
You present information (without ever ensuring I've _learned_ it) and then
check if I've "learned" it with a simple input that requires no thought.

Compare it to the codecademy courses, they introduce you to concepts, explain
them and then ask you to perform a task based on what you've learned, whereas
with yours it shows a bunch of information and doesn't ever explain what it is
or why/how it works.

For example the first 2 exercises (labelled #1 and #2) ask me to modify CSS
properties, but then on the 3rd you start teaching how to write HTML and CSS.
Surely the 3rd should come first, because without _understanding_ what css is
how does changing values help teach me anything?

The interface isn't too bad though, so it's a reasonable start, good luck :)

~~~
paul9290
Awesome thank you for the feedback - very helpful!

We are definitely looking to change things up - the flow, focus more on our
video/typing exercises and or create more games to see what works best!

------
equilibrium
doesn't support Firefox 12.0

~~~
paul9290
Thank you!

Today for Mac users we support Chrome and Safari. We are working on fixing the
Firefox MAC (works fine in FF on a PC) issue & then later down the road get it
working in IE.

